# Be careful who you fish with...



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Too funny....


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

lol had that happen to a budy of mine but it was in a canoe and by a swan! lmao


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

That was funny!


----------

